# Just out of the oven



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

No knead fennel seed Italian bread.
3 cups flour-1 tbsp. sugar-1 tbsp. salt-1 pack of instant yeast and enough filter tap water to make a wet dough, water was room temp for a slow 2 hour first rising.







Rising by sunlight,slowly,more taste







first rise







second rise in baking pot







second rise in baking pot







baked with lid on







baked without lid to finish







finish with internal temp of 180°
Bread looks flat because pot or mold is too big for the 3 cups of flour if mold was smaller it will give you a rounder top bread, but in all honesty the aroma and taste of this bread is amazing, especially after a day or so and toasted for sandwiches with a nice garlic rub.
Ehjoy:beercheer:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That looks soooo delicious! I will have to give that a try and spoil my family. I think I even have the same cast iron.... 

Thanks for posting pics with the recipe.


----------

